

iconfu - icon editor and library - soundsop
http://iconfu.com/

======
conanite
Thanks for the link, soundsop. Iconfu is a pixel-oriented icon editor written
almost entirely in javascript - ie no flash or flex. It uses <canvas> heavily
so no Internet Explorer either, sorry microsoft (and google's ex-canvas
doesn't do the trick, it doesn't have all the features iconfu needs).

In a previous life I developed web applications at a bank and occasionally we
needed icons. Finding the right icon was next to impossible, and MSPaint was
our only option for drawing. Most frustratingly of all, in many cases all we
needed to do was take a little "adjective" icon (a miniscule '+' or '!' for
example) and overlay it on an icon we already had ... not possible.

I figured there had to be a better way, so I quit my cosy job to make iconfu.
Technically, it does almost everything I'd want an icon editor to do -
especially drawing a given icon on top of another icon. And drawing icons,
pixel-by-pixel if necessary. There are some neat features I'd like to add -
layers, more HSV controls, multiple parallel edits for example - but not yet.
Financially ... um, I'm not sure how to put this ... my family has been very
helpful.

I admit I'm biased, but it looks like iconfu is the best _online_ icon editor
out there. I haven't figured out how to turn it into cash, yet. HN ideas would
be greatly appreciated.

There was some discussion at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=636388>
earlier today about the concept of an online icon editor.

------
sgibson12
For better or worse, I wrote a blog about your site. Hope you don't mind the
critique. :) <http://slapstart.com/2009/06/iconfu/>

~~~
conanite
Not at all, on the contrary, thank you. Sometimes my wife comments on my
"original" colour combinations when getting the kids dressed in the morning. I
retort that she should tag their clothes with proper CSS labels.

But for an icon editor, I'm guessing HSV colour choosers work better for most
non-developers. But don't worry, you'll get your #rrggbb field (I prefer it,
too :))

------
ktharavaad
I don't know why people would make web applications that entirely depend on
canvas + js instead of using flash because it just shrinks your potential
userbase due to the number of IE users out there. In contrast flash player is
installed on like 99% (?) of all computers out there.

Until HTML5 gets wide-spread adoption I guess.

